# Custom Desert Sand Scout Mod



## Gardengroove

Hello slingshot enthusiasts! I modded my Scout for a better fit. I got the bug when I saw Nathan's How-To video on smoothing the ridges and Bill's latest video where he shows a modded one.

What I've done:

- Palmswell made from hardwood with a spacer

- Handle more narrow now with a slim waist

- Flattened fork tips (with the use of FlipClips the grooves for bands on the front are pretty much useless for me now)

- G10 shims for the slits I had cut before, in order to give the frame its original strength and as a little detail

- Thumb screws for means to fasten the clips without tools

As Nathan said, this nylon/plastic material is very nice to work with. I used different rasps, files, and sandpaper. A quick buffing with some white compound and the frame is nice and slick. I think the Scout is ideal for a custom DIY project. I already think of which color Scout I should get next 

























A happy new year to the members of the SSF,

Cheers, Simon


----------



## treefork

Nice!


----------



## parnell

Very cool! I would have never thought to change the palm swell on a scout. It came out great!


----------



## The Warrior

Nice mods man.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Nice work!


----------



## Mr.Teh

A very cool modification, looks awesome,

i like the work on the fork tips and that everything is so nicely rounded,

I wish you all the best for the new year 2014 :wave:


----------



## Rayshot

So far the best looking Scout!!

Great mods on that. Quite pleasing to the eye, colors and new form.


----------



## flippinout

Love it!! Great work Simon!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wow, nice mod!!


----------



## BCLuxor

I was curious to weather anything could be done with the scouts palm swell and now we know! I think that was the final prompt for me to add one to my arsenal!


----------



## leon13

WOW a nother nice and cool loking mod.
Cheers and a happy new year


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Looks great I like it.


----------



## flicks

Cool mod Simon. Looks great!


----------



## ZorroSlinger

GROOVY man! I'm not slingshot collector ... basically I shoot my Scouts (different elastic setups) and my simple homemade PFSs. Hot-rodded Scout!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gardengroove

treefork said:


> Nice!


Thanks treefork!



parnell said:


> Very cool! I would have never thought to change the palm swell on a scout. It came out great!


Nothing wrong with the original swell. It was just a bit too bulky for me. Glad you like it.



The Warrior said:


> Nice mods man.


Thanks man.



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Nice work!


I like it too 



Mr.Teh said:


> A very cool modification, looks awesome,
> 
> i like the work on the fork tips and that everything is so nicely rounded,
> 
> I wish you all the best for the new year 2014 :wave:


Thank you my friend. The flat surface on the tips allows me to do some retying and band repairs in the field with just a small clamp and a dowel. I wish you a happy new year too, buddy.



Rayshot said:


> So far the best looking Scout!!
> 
> Great mods on that. Quite pleasing to the eye, colors and new form.


Thanks Ray, most appreciated. It's like a slimline version now which I really like. Btw, your pouches rock, I've only worn out 1out of 10 in one year.



flippinout said:


> Love it!! Great work Simon!


Glad you like it, Nathan. Actually it was you to make up my mind and get me started 



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow, nice mod!!


Thanks buddy.



BCluxor said:


> I was curious to weather anything could be done with the scouts palm swell and now we know! I think that was the final prompt for me to add one to my arsenal!


Actually the overmold can be cut off real easy. I just used a small knife for this. The handle looks a bit naked then  Go for a Scout, you'll like it.



leon13 said:


> WOW a nother nice and cool loking mod.
> Cheers and a happy new year


Thanks Leon. A happy new year to you and your family.



Tube_Shooter said:


> Looks great I like it.


Thanks Tube_Shooter



flicks said:


> Cool mod Simon. Looks great!


Thanks a lot Jens.



ZorroSlinger said:


> GROOVY man! I'm not slingshot collector ... basically I shoot my Scouts (different elastic setups) and my simple homemade PFSs. Hot-rodded Scout!! :thumbsup:


Glad you like it. Thank you ZorroSLinger.


----------



## toolmantf99

Inspirational!


----------



## Danny0663

I'm totally digging that! nice job man.


----------



## jackate

That looks really nice, I saw that video too, but mine feels pretty good.. I may adjust it a little in the future. So you must of had to thread the flipclips with the thumbscrew initially or do the threads match exactly with the stock screw.


----------



## Gardengroove

jackate said:


> So you must of had to thread the flipclips with the thumbscrew initially or do the threads match exactly with the stock screw.


Yep, that's what I did.

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_12_2013/post-4657-0-04034400-1387289743_thumb.jpg


----------



## jackate

Can you go into more detail on your mod. It looks like you glued in a female metal post into the flip clip where the stock screw would thread into, and now you are tightening into metal rather then plastic. I like try it, do you have a parts list. Does it get tight enough?


----------



## Gardengroove

jackate said:


> Can you go into more detail on your mod. It looks like you glued in a female metal post into the flip clip where the stock screw would thread into, and now you are tightening into metal rather then plastic. I like try it, do you have a parts list. Does it get tight enough?


Look at this post. Your questions will be answered there. No parts list available, it is more of a improvising job.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28264-bean-flip-clip-challenge/#entry375570


----------



## e~shot

Nice mod, fantastic job!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

wow, that is what i call modding. really good work on that palm swell...with what did you saw the original off?


----------



## Gardengroove

JohnKrakatoa said:


> wow, that is what i call modding. really good work on that palm swell...with what did you saw the original off?


Hello John. I used a small hacksaw with a blade for metal. Similar to this one.









I then trued the surfaces with handfiles and sandpaper attached to a dead flat granite plate as a preparation for glueing the swells on.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## LBH2

Thank you for sharing the modification&#8230;&#8230;very cool! LBH2


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

thanks! looks very nice i would ve never get the idea to put wooden scales on a scout. was it hard to remove the black rubber? or u just cut it off?


----------



## Arnisador78

That is amazing!


----------



## Lug

Nice work! Great to look at + improved functionality. Very satisfying I bet.


----------



## JUSTJOB

Looks really nice with the wood. I like it much better than the rubber handle.


----------



## oldmiser

Awesome I love it...to bad I can not do much for making any mods..very limited to my apt size being 12x12,,& no tools...plus a age factor..

once again very well done~ AKA Oldmiser


----------



## JEFF BURG

way cool dude


----------



## fibonacci

That's a nice improvement on a great slingshot.


----------



## Ken.

Real nice work, great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger

Man, I missed this. Fantastic Job!! :wub:


----------



## Bajaja

Realy nice custom, I never thought it is possible.


----------

